# Open Xchange - Installationshilfe



## medico (16. März 2017)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne auf meinen V-Server Open Xchange installieren und komme nicht weiter.
Also ich habe es zum laufen aber die Konfiguration kriege ich nicht hin.

Kann mir jemand helfen und OX auf meinen Server installieren und zum laufen bringen?

Wäre super.
Gruß Andi


----------

